# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Was it Conrad?

## Jade

From todays Sun

Footballers Wives has a reputation for controversial storylines.  A horrifice rape at a boozy party last week was one of the most shocking to date.

Now Katie Jones the victim arrives from  Spain looking for revenge on the unidentified  Earls Park player.  Her only clue about her attackers is a tatto of a sun on his mottom that she swa as he walked away.

The former tequilla girl gets the chance to spy on the football players when she gets the job as nanny to Conrad and Tanya's baby Troy while disguised as wearing frumpy clothes.  And when she catches a glimpse of Conrads bum as he gets out of the shower Katie's horrified to see his sun tatto.

----------


## Rach33

I had money on it being that little squirt erm Darius damn hope it's not Conrad I quite like him

----------


## Bad Wolf

i think its harley, because he was having flash backs??  either that or that new millington bloke who is a sh*t to his wife

----------


## Jade

That new bloke is deffinatlely a wrong un.  

I wonder if a few of them have the same tatto?

----------


## Rach33

I bet that will be the case conrad doesn't see the type personally

----------


## Bad Wolf

no he doesn't, maybe harley was having flashbacks because he felt guilty about not preventing it?  he seems a bit more moral compared to the rest of them

----------


## Rach33

Yeah and the rapist said to Katie that's not what you said an hour ago that makes me think it was one of the one's she slept with either Bruno, Conrad or Darius 

I think Harley is feeling guilty but not just about the rape I think it went further with the girl he told Shannon he kissed I think he slept with her but can't tell Shannon in case he loses her

----------


## Bad Wolf

although at the end of the episode, he told shannon he has a confession to make?

----------


## Rach33

He did didn't he, he wouldn't admit to raping her or knowing who raped her would he

----------


## Bad Wolf

i don't think so, mabe its that he did go a bit further with the girl he was with

although, i do  think it could have been him, just because he seemed so angry?

----------


## Rach33

I hope it isn't it would ruin it because he's so lovely I think it's Darius because he seemed a bit creepy to me or that new bloke Bruno

----------


## Bad Wolf

i dont know, i think he could surprise us

----------


## Rach33

I will be disappointed though it would seem a bit unreal for Harley just to beocme a rapist he's so nice the others maybe but Harley's lovely

----------


## Bad Wolf

i think its the millington bloke

----------


## Rach33

he does seem a bit of a ****

----------


## Bad Wolf

my sentimates exactly

----------


## x0x_sinead_x0x

[B]A think harley saw it but darius did it coz he's looks like a bit of a sleeze!! n a weirdo

----------


## Bad Wolf

Hey! you new, welcome to the best boards on the web, i still think it was the new guy bruno

----------


## Rach33

yay I think it was the little squirt darius too but if not him then Bruno

----------


## x0x_sinead_x0x

yep am new  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  canny w8 until nxt wk thou!!! will b soo gd!!

----------


## SarahWakefield

When the gaffer was asking them all if they have raped her or if they have seen anything harley hesitated as he looked at bruno and then harley said no i didnt see anything so i think that it will have been bruno and harley would have seen him then bruno would of threatened harley not to say nothing. then at the end wen harley said to shannon i didnt tell you everything i think he might confess to her that he saw bruno rape that girl! thats what i think anyway!

----------


## Jade

Do they have Tat's on their bottoms though?

----------


## SarahWakefield

i dont know but i think harley will have seen bruno and bruno has told him to keep quiet!

----------


## Bad Wolf

> Do they have Tat's on their bottoms though?


i read somewhere that the rapist has a tattoo but it turns out that nearly the whole team has them

----------


## SarahWakefield

well i dont know about that but i just thought that would be what happened i dont know if that is the truth i just guessed but i think that is what will happen

----------


## Jade

> i read somewhere that the rapist has a tattoo but it turns out that nearly the whole team has them


I havent read it but gueesed that may be the case.  I dont remember it from last seriws though

----------


## Bad Wolf

neither to i, but i'm 99% sure i'm not making it up

she comes to england in order to get revenge on the rapist, she can identify him by the tattoo on his bum, except they all have them, 

maybe it was a spain thing?

----------


## Jade

Yea could be, sounds very footballers wives though.  Also Conrad proposes to Tayna, maybe he gets done for it (not necessarily did it) and she leaves?

----------


## Bad Wolf

maybe, maybe she gets found out about the baby swap?

----------


## Jade

Oh yea forgot about that.  So is Ambers real baby really Conrads? cause I read she used a sperm doner? but they got the results of the DNA test that Amber did and Conrad said it was really his child?Dont you reckon Taynas bump was really unrealistic?

----------


## Rach33

I know what Katie plans to do to her rapist in an interview with closer with Elaine Glover who plays Katie she says "It all adds up to a dramatic fourth series - especailly when Katie finds the player she thinks raped her. She decides to cut off his manhood with meat clippers" Sounds painful OUCH

----------


## Jade

Yes it does rather! I did hear they axed that scene though!

----------


## Katy

i think its bruno

----------


## soapaddict

i think it was Harley who raped her.

----------


## JJtheJetPlane

I think it is the new guy, I can not remember his name.

----------


## catrindavies05

I reckon it has to be the new guy who abuses his wife. I think his name is Bruno? Iyt definitely wasn't Harley because the fact that he was having flashbacks means that it would be too simple for it to be him and you KNOW that nothing in footballers wives is ever simple!

----------


## Debs

i thinkn we are meant ot think that it is harley but i really do think it will turn out to be conrad!

----------


## Jenbobber

I dont think it was conrad or harley, harley's too nice and I doubt it was conrad, he doesnt seem the type, he had already been with her earlier on in the nite, and he just doesnt seem like the type to force himself on anyone, he could prolly have had any of the other girls, and had already been with her so prolly moved on to the other girls by then. I think it may hav been darius! He is a bit weird! 

Another thing, I found pretty hard to beleive is that conrad was away in spain, which tanya and amber were almost at term! I doubt it!

----------


## Debs

just because harley is too nice dosent mean it wasnt him!! if you remeber the rapist said yu didnt complain earlier!! so it could have been conrad.

----------


## Skits

i really think it was bruno.  i think harley is feeling guilty and having flashbacks as he knows she was raped and he still stuck by the team.  he seen the state she was in the next morning.  i think darius is too stupid to rape anyone.  remember the way he was asking the gay player (can't remember his name) what do gays get up to in bed.  i mean it was a touchy subject but he still didn't get the hint that the gay guy didn't want to talk about it.

----------


## Katy

i think it was bruno because he was really horrible to his wife. He was quite physical wasnt he

----------


## Michael

In the Sun TV Magazine this week:

"The former tequila girl gets the chance to spy on the football players when she gets the job as nanny to Conrad and Tanya's baby Troy, while disguised wearing frumpy clothes. And when she catches a glimpse of Conrad's bum as he gets out the shower, Katie's horrified to see his sun tattoo (her only clue about the attacker is the tattoo on his bum). She flips and chops a courgette with a pair of shears before heading off to the Earls Park showers with shears in hand."

----------


## Debs

yeah i read that too. the only things she remembers about the rapist is that he had a sun tatto on his bum!! i really do think that it is conrad!!

----------


## twinkle_eyes83

i think it was Bruno, Conrad Darius or Harley hope not cos i quite like harley

----------


## Jenbobber

> just because harley is too nice dosent mean it wasnt him!! if you remeber the rapist said yu didnt complain earlier!! so it could have been conrad.


I took "thats not what you said earlier" as she said theres enough to go around when bruno asked if the could both hav her, coz we never saw her with darius. I never really thot about it being someone she'd already been with earlier on in the nite when he first said i, dunno why, thats just the way i thot of it i guess.

----------


## Rory18

i think it was bruno bcoz u heard the voice when he wa sin the room and it sounded like him

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

apparntly the girl gets a job as conrads nanny sees this tatoo  his bum thinks its him but then realises that the majority of the team also have the tatoo so she is back to square 1 i persoanlly think its bruno he seems so agressive if carnt be harley hat would be too obvious

----------


## Rach33

Bruno has a sun tattoo see Heat magazine

----------


## Debs

why do most have the team have sun tatoos??? does it mean something???

----------


## Bad Wolf

i think its something they all got done in spain, kinda like a team bonding thing

----------


## Rach33

I agree also read in Heat that it's Darius she ties up and decides to cut his willy off so who knows

----------


## Debs

> I agree also read in Heat that it's Darius she ties up and decides to cut his willy off so who knows


BLOODY HELL!!!!!!! Does she really cut it off!!!

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

i think its the new player (the one that beats his wife) because last week he was the one who said we all need to get our story straight also he was sort of guilty looking when he got home. i dont think its harley because isn't he suposed to be leaving soon or was that just another lie in the papers?

----------


## tylersmum23

Wow good episode last night so it isnt Harley as he has no tatoo and they sy its between Darius, Conrad or Bruno, in that case id go with Darius as the least obvious however they are presuming those 3 because the rapist said you didnt say no an hour ago, but why does that mean its one that she allready had sex with, it could have just been someone who saw her with someone else and thaught she was game for anything? Correct me if im wrong but could it not be anyone with a sun tatoo - even worse what if it was pre - planned and someone with no tatoo got a fake! I wouldnt put anything past footballers wives anymore - infact i say its Hazel hehe! GREAT TV!

----------


## soap_gal_

Yeah, I think it's Bruno as well by the preview of next week's episode that I saw last night.

----------


## Roslyn

it isnt condrad hes too nice they all have that tatoo

----------


## Debs

so we know that it is not harley then!!! i was sure it was conrad but now im sure it is not!! Bruno seems the likely person as he is so horrid to his wife but they not saying too much about darius so it is probably him!!

then again it could be anyone like tylersmum23 said so who knows!!

----------


## Soap Chick

i reckon it is bruno. e is a complete bully 2 his wife.  i feel sorry 4 er n all, she needs 2 get out of that marriage quick!

----------


## true.moon

i recon it is Darius and please can one of you reply to my post in the general section of fotti wives at the top

----------


## Soap Chick

the rapist actually said "you didn't say no earlier" so it was obviously one of 3 guys; conrad, bruno or darius n i personally fink tis bruno.  eis so lary 2 is qife, e's jus a big bully, n the way e grabbed harley last nite!!!!  :Mad:

----------


## true.moon

i missed the 1st episode what does harly no did he walk in on it or something?

----------


## Soap Chick

also, when the person raped er, i dunno if any1 else noticed dis, but the shadow of the guy on the wall had like short, spiky hair, not like conrads at all. thats y i assumed it was bruno!

----------


## Soap Chick

er no, we dunno wot harley wanted 2 tel shannon.  ejus said dat e hadnt been completely honest wiv er, n kinda told er 2 sit down???? not sure if that helps u at all lol!

----------


## true.moon

please someone answer my question

----------


## true.moon

thnaks yeah i thought he walked in on them or something because he also said he wished he could have stopped it aswell

----------


## Soap Chick

yea but we gotta wait until nxt week. dunno if e saw anyfink, i thought e may jus tel shannon that e saw katie in the mornin after she woz raped n e dint do nowt bout it? dunno, mayb tis somink more?!

----------


## true.moon

so in spain who was katie was she a barmaid or something, and did she keep the same name

----------


## Soap Chick

well in spain, she was called barbarella or somink, but she said dats jus er work name n she woz a tequila gal 4 da guys on the golf course

----------


## true.moon

ok and did you see her being taken into a room but you didnt no who by

----------


## Soap Chick

nah she woz in the room n she had sex wit conrad 1st, u got 2 c dat, n then harley saw bruno n darius go upstairs n bruno started kissin er n then asked if darius could join in n katie said 'there's enough 2 go around' so she said yes 2 them both. n then l8a u saw er in bed n she like grabs er head cos shes got a hangover n er visions all blurred, n then u c some1 else come in n they grab er n she says no n stuff, but e does it from behind so she cant c his face, n then when she turns round, she sees he's got a tattoo on his bum.....

----------


## true.moon

ok thanks this helps alot so is she sort of like a prostitute

----------


## Soap Chick

well yea, bit of a slut

----------


## Soap Chick

but shes now quickly regretted it

----------


## true.moon

if conrad did i with her wouldnt he have realised it was her who was the nanny

----------


## Soap Chick

nah cos she cut all her hair off, died it, put on glasses n put on frumpy old clothes, but harley did recognise er. i fink conrad may b a bit suspicious cos katie fainted n jackie took er glasses off er n conrad sorta looked like e knew er, but wasn sure

----------


## true.moon

so harly didnt do anything with her he just recignized her
also if the man did it from behind he didnt actually really rape her did he or does that count aswell

----------


## Luna

Yes Ofcourse that counts

----------


## true.moon

ok then, who do you think it was

----------


## Luna

I'm not sure....i think it'll end up being the manager (cant remember his name)

the other three are too obivious

----------


## Debs

yeah i thought of him but didnt think he wasthere

----------


## Lisa321

It is the millington bloke, cant remember his name. Brad? No lol. Um yeh, him.

----------


## Rach33

Katie storms into the changing rooms and nearly all the players have the sun tattoo so how will she tell

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

its not conrad

----------


## Lisa321

Probably not, but she only thought it was him cos of the tattoo but now she cant tell cos all the team have the tattoo. Except Harley, He dont like needles hehe
xXx
Lisa
xXx

----------


## x0x_sinead_x0x

> [B]A think harley saw it but darius did it coz he's looks like a bit of a sleeze!! n a weirdo


New he dune it  ;)

----------


## Rach33

> I had money on it being that little squirt erm Darius damn hope it's not Conrad I quite like him


Yep me too

----------


## Emmak2005

> New he dune it  ;)


Hmm, but remember in tonight episode when Katie was on the boat with Darius (appropriately named I thought!) she was having flashbacks about the rape and she distinctly remembered the word "skipper". I mean that's another obvious choice. I reckon Harley did it - because if you think about it he half told Shannon "the truth" about that night Spain. Ah well we can speculate all our lives about it, but I think as weird sort of twist that it was Jason Turner (lol now that would be good if it were true). As for the manager (Jesse Birdsall) having anything to do with - no way. But I may be proven wrong. Or shock horror Katie could've be raped by a woman. Soz now I'm being silly. Anyone reckon it's gay (possibly bisexual ex-Grange Hill person) footballer Noah? Aside from that wasn't tonights ep fab. Especially the bit when Amber went to Tanya's dead babys grave and started to dig it up with a champagne ice bucket (not that I condone that sort of behaviour tho). Although you can see why Conrad and all the rest of the cast find it had to believe. Tanya has certainly pulled the wool over everyone's eyes. Can't wait for her departure in a helicopter later on in the series.

*Ben Richards (Footballers Wives' Bruno Milligan) is fit. Not bad for 32!*

----------


## ~Sooz~

I might have missed something but didnt the episode show us it was Darius??  You seem to think we still don't know after having watched it?

The skipper reference was him referring to ummm how do I put this on here, his "manhood"!   :Stick Out Tongue:   and she obviously remembered it from that night, that's why she flipped  (or did I completely miss the point, which on this wouldnt be hard!).

----------


## Jojo

I totally agree - and when she had the flashback, I thought the shadow outline appeared more like Darius, it was the first time they had shown that much of the person who did it.  Can't wait till next week with the harpoon gun thingy and her revenge - must be the "John Bobbit" style revenge I have heard about!!!!

----------


## Rach33

I still go with Darius as for Noah being onvolved no way he wasn't even there he was in court getting those blokes sent down

----------


## flik86

Well i read an interview with the woman who plays katie and it said in it that we dont find out the rapists identity until the last ep of the series, but shes gone out of it now hasnt she?! im very confused about it. but it makes sense it being darius, otherwise why would he have been so bothered when he found out who she really was.

----------


## Rach33

It is Darius that's the end of it well apart from the truth coming out to everyone else as far as I know Katie's gone for good

----------


## Debs

i dont think we have seen the last of katie!! she seemed to go too easily!

----------

